
Tesla shares soar 40% in 2 days and short sellers get squeezed - colinprince
https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/tesla-shares-tuesday-1.5451222
======
MandieD
No matter how confident you are in your belief that a stock or the market in
general is overvalued, never forget what John Maynard Keynes said: "The market
can stay irrational longer than you can remain solvent."

I repeat this to myself any time I'm tempted to short what I think is a
grossly over-valued tech stock.

~~~
beatgammit
I think the safer option is to buy a solid competitor that will benefit if the
overvalued stock corrects. For example, if you think Ford or BMW will attract
investors if Tesla deflates, buy that instead.

~~~
ta999999171
Or their top Chinese competitor.

Not that I would, but

~~~
xkjkls
NIO hasn’t exactly been doing well

------
naveen99
It’s not on the most shorted stocks list here:
[https://www.highshortinterest.com/nasdaq/](https://www.highshortinterest.com/nasdaq/)

Where do people get their short interest data ?

------
nikofeyn
if anyone is familiar with the chinese electric car scene, then one will know
that tesla, america's darling, is not as ahead as people give them credit
before. if any of the chinese car manufacturers come to the u.s. and are able
to break through stigma, then tesla will be in trouble. neo, byton,
weltmeister, byd, and more have serious competitive car offerings. i have
ridden in a nio suv, and the quality greatly surpasses that of tesla.

~~~
valdiorn
you can have the greatest tech in the world, but that won't help you if you
can't market your product properly. I've never even heard of any of these
brands, yet I'm actually an avid fan of chinese breakthrough tech in many
areas, and have absolutely no problem supporting the Chinese tech industry.

But almost all of them have one flaw in common; they don't know how to build a
brand and market to western consumers, which is where a lot of the revenue is
found. This seems to apply whether we're talking about cheap consumer
electronics, specialized digital equipment (in my particular case, audio
processing equipment), or cars.

~~~
Scoundreller
Usually it takes a few decades. But there were times that Samsung and Toyota
were unknowns.

I think China’s problem is the Western belief that their tech products are
built to spy first and perform second. And that primary functionality could
just be removed for the western market.

~~~
vikramkr
They aren't doing very much to assuage fears about spying. The west doesn't
fear that because they're chinese or asian (we have no problem trusting
Japanese products for example) - the fear is because China has an
authoritarian government with very close links with industry and state run
businesses.

